# Google- Fire Fighter Wimps Win San Diego Gay Parade Lawsuit - San Francisco Bay Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Fire Fighter Wimps Win San Diego Gay Parade LawsuitSan Francisco Bay Times, CAIf you recall, our heroic firemen suffered all kinds of emotional distress (including â€œ*irritable bowel syndrome*,â€ court papers note) after their forced participation in our communityâ€™s annual hijinks. They were also subjected to catcalls! *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

